# Any concerns on Eichenluft in PA



## BlueSky99 (Sep 28, 2016)

Hello,

We started our search about a year ago and met with a very reputable breeder and unfortunately things have not worked out (I do not want to bash the breeder). So back on the hunt! I have read on this site and seen some pictures of dogs from the above listed kennel that were favorable but some people have also hinted that not all is right with this breeder. I would greatly appreciated any feedback. Thank you for your time and consideration.


----------



## astrovan2487 (May 29, 2014)

This site has rules against breeder bashing so likely you'll only hear positive things. Generally people would send a private message about a negative experience but I think you need a certain number of posts to get private messages. I personally was considering getting a pup from her, got to meet her and some of her dogs. All very nice, sociable dogs and the environment looked good too. I ended up not getting one from her because communication was not good and I wanted more of a working line dog, I sent a few emails and either never got a response or got very unsatisfactory answers back. So either she didn't like me or already had lots of deposits on upcoming litters, was a good thing though because I ended up getting a pup from Lee at Wolfstraum (also in PA) and could not be happier with the dog and breeder communication. What are you planning on doing with the pup, just a pet? I think most of the Eichenluft dogs are high quality pets but she also has working line litters.


----------



## eddie1976E (Nov 7, 2010)

Heard good things about 

von Wyndmoor Breeders - A World of Difference

And Wolfstraum. If I were in PA, I would consider these two. If close to NY border, I would consider Deb @ http://proformancek9.com/


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

All I know of Molly is second hand. Personally, I wouldn't go there given what I've heard from reputable people. 

However, Amanda is somehow connected with her and I would look more into her puppies and breeding.
ABOUT

Jim and Barb at Wyndmoor are great. A couple of my favorite people!

Jody at Sitz vd Hose that can be reached thru http://proformancek9.com/
is an excellent breeder. I've seen her go above and beyond for her puppies and puppy buyers. There are potentially 3 breedings coming up this winter depending on timing. 

Johnson Haus in MD has some very nice litters right now. They just bred my favorite of their girl to Fyte. 

Seewasser just bred her female to Iron von den Wolfen. I LOVE her female. It's a repeat breeding. That would be one of my top on the list if I were looking. 

My advice is go visit some clubs. Jim and Barb have a trial coming up next Sunday. They are sharing a judge with Lehigh that weekend so that is two club trials you could go watch some dogs at. But I highly recommend you visit on a training day when people are less stressed and can talk more.





BlueSky99 said:


> Hello,
> 
> We started our search about a year ago and met with a very reputable breeder and unfortunately things have not worked out (I do not want to bash the breeder). So back on the hunt! I have read on this site and seen some pictures of dogs from the above listed kennel that were favorable but some people have also hinted that not all is right with this breeder. I would greatly appreciated any feedback. Thank you for your time and consideration.


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

I have an 11 year old Eichenluft dog. She is definitely a high quality pet. We trained in 3 different schutzhund clubs. The second club I trained in the TD said she was the best dog in the club and had she been with an experienced handler could have gone to the nationals. She only earned her BH-but I really believe with an experienced handler she could have done much more. We went to seminars with Michael Ellis who liked her and also a Flinks seminar. We also went to Debbie Zappia seminars- at the first seminar she said she liked my dog-I was thrilled (I am so lame) We have done rally-my instructors liked her -obedience-and agility. She loves to work. She is a certified therapy dog-and I have taken her to visit at work. She's 11 now and just a beloved pet


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

BTW-that is a pic of her in my avatar-we're in our happy place


----------

